
Cluster Headaches: The Worst Possible Pain? (2013) - reedwolf
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/11/cluster-headaches-the-worst-possible-pain/281524/
======
simonblack
I'm 75, and have gone through several painful surgical procedures.

There is no pain worse than a cluster headache that I have experienced, so
far. The only good thing about a cluster headache is that each one only lasts
several hours. The very bad thing is that they come on like clockwork, at (for
me) 1pm every day for months.

For me, they are stress induced. Luckily, I have not been stressed badly in
quite a while.

